# Hola! New member from NY



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I live in Miami and cannot join you on the trip, but I am positive we are watching Barca play every game on TV!!! I am a HUGE FAN OF MESSI!!!
My father is Argentinean and I was actually born in NY.
Good profile pic!! Remember he now has the "10" on the back!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

paulperroni said:


> Well I live in Miami and cannot join you on the trip, but I am positive we are watching Barca play every game on TV!!! I am a HUGE FAN OF MESSI!!!
> My father is Argentinean and I was actually born in NY.
> Good profile pic!! Remember he now has the "10" on the back!


I know! I just like that picture of Messi with the fist in the air, haven't seen one with the 10 haha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome bro! Messi is the SICKEST player in the world, I don't see how Barcelona NOT win Champions League this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

DennisK said:


> Welcome bro! Messi is the SICKEST player in the world, I don't see how Barcelona NOT win Champions League this year.


We'll see, the Champions League is a lucky trophy, not necessarily the best team wins.

If we win the Spanish League, I'm happy. Copa del Rey we should be able to win that too, but with 1 trophy I'm happy.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome! ny is great for getting your riding fix, have fun


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> welcome! ny is great for getting your riding fix, have fun


Yes it is, thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought you guys only did bull fighting in spain:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

We do more than bullfighting, matter of fact in Barcelona they banned it and closed down the arenas they had. 
About 2 hours away we have great mountains, and we're slowly getting better riders. I was at the snow park when I went, and I saw some kids doing sick tricks, so who knows who the first famous Spanish snowboarder will be haha. But futbol (soccer) is still the most popular sport, then you have basketball, indoor soccer, tennis, motorcycle riding, car racing (fernando alonso)...so we aint doing too bad


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah I know, I'm just fucking with you. I'm sure they will be some ripers from Spain coming up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Rhett056 said:


> Yeah I know, I'm just fucking with you. I'm sure they will be some ripers from Spain coming up.


Haha I was pretty sure you were being sarcastic, just had to throw it out there anyways :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I just finished waxing the board and prepping it for Friday, should be good to go!

My new Oakley goggles are coming in tomorrow, bindings are supposed to be delivered Friday but I'm working on trying to get them from the local hub tomorrow so I can use them on Friday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi guys. Complete newbie here, to the point my very first lesson hasn't even taken place yet (I start next week!) Didn't want to start my own thread, and I'm a huge fan of Messi and Barcelona in general, so thought this would be the perfect place for my first post.

I like the photo's BlueSi4, and this forum has provided me with loads of good info already, so thanks very much :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Herman Bloom said:


> Hi guys. Complete newbie here, to the point my very first lesson hasn't even taken place yet (I start next week!) Didn't want to start my own thread, and I'm a huge fan of Messi and Barcelona in general, so thought this would be the perfect place for my first post.
> 
> I like the photo's BlueSi4, and this forum has provided me with loads of good info already, so thanks very much :thumbsup:


Welcome, hope the first lesson goes well!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks. I am going to Canada for a year in July, probably Calgary, so want to get some practice in. Not much snow in the middle of the UK!


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck on the first lesson!
Any fan of Messi is a friend of mine! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Received my new Burton bindings today, AFTER I went snowboarding ugh

But I'm not complaining since I got a nice surprise. I ordered Burton Freestyle, and I got Burton Mission =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I had my first four hours lessons yesterday. Toe-side stuff went really well, I feel confident zipping from side to side using that technique. Really struggled heel-side though. Couldn't even get myself up onto the board without it starting off down the hill and me very quickly ending up on my back-side! I think it's just a matter of practice, but apparently it's a bit odd that I'm so comfortable toe-side but not heel?

A bit annoying now, as they only do really expensive lessons from here on in, so all I can do is go to the all-weather slope here and try and practice without getting in other people's way


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm new to riding also.. It was definitely easier on my heelside than toeside. Just went for the first time 2 weekends ago & had a 1 hour lesson. The trainer was a total tool.. he kept trying to hit on one of my friends who was taking lessons with me also.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll be going again on Friday, just for two hours, but will concentrate on heel-side (if I can stand up!) and will hopefully improve.


----------

